
University bids for students on Groupon - dekayed
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-talk-tuition-groupon-0905-20110905,0,4756480.story
======
wccrawford
Does this really make sense?

They say it's 'specifically structured for the Groupon deal', which means it's
not taught like a normal class.

1) Does Groupon allow this? Selling a 'discount', but actually giving an
inferior product instead?

2) Would this convince people to go there, considering it's going to be
inferior to the normal experience?

